# KYC - Keycorp Limited



## GreatPig (30 August 2005)

A rather sharp correction today. Down 16.8%.

Cheers,
GP

[I don't hold]


----------



## Dutchy3 (3 November 2006)

These patterns always are rippers. Big silly volume and what I call decelerating bottoms .... watch for a sharp reaction higher ...


----------



## CanOz (3 November 2006)

Dutchy3 said:
			
		

> These patterns always are rippers. Big silly volume and what I call decelerating bottoms .... watch for a sharp reaction higher ...




Dutchy...your seeing the supply removed here over this period, is that what you feel will enable the trend reverse?


----------



## Dutchy3 (3 November 2006)

Not sure ... don't actually think too deeply as to why this pattern seems to offer opportunities ... in the past (10 years of TA) I've seen this pattern work. More an intellectual thing I suppose as I will not be putting anything on this one as I'm geared to the eyeballs as it is and far perfer the higher balance of probability entries on my watchlist


----------



## GreatPig (15 November 2006)

Looks like it might be starting to move back up again now.

GP


----------

